# the gettin place



## bikebozo (Jan 10, 2017)

I went over to my friends home , this bike was leaning over some furniture ,   I asked her what is the story with that bike ,,..   she said   I am going to give it to you ,,   ,,


 

 

 

 thank you for the bike


----------



## mike j (Jan 10, 2017)

Great score, it's nice to have friends.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 10, 2017)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow!  Good for you and what a great friend.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2017)

Beginners luck.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2017)

Going to a good home.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 14, 2017)

she must really like you !


----------



## None (Jan 23, 2017)

Beautiful bicycle!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2017)

That must have been one hell of a foot massage!
Chris


----------



## sam (Jan 24, 2017)

She's a keeper.....................and nice bike too!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 26, 2017)

I need a friend like that! Very nice bike. Where did she get it from?


----------



## mongeese (Jan 26, 2017)

For sale? Start a convo with me if so please. I like girls.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 26, 2017)

lucky you!  what going on in the wheels there are those Deans?


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 27, 2017)

mongeese said:


> For sale? Start a convo with me if so please. I like girls.



1,500 ,plus shipping


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 27, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> thank you


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## bikebozo (Jan 28, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> lucky you!  what going on in the wheels there are those Deans?



universals with over 100 miles on them


----------

